# American Poodle Taking Over Paris



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

We are in Paris for 6 weeks for work and pleasure and Nickel is here with us. He's been going everywhere with us and he's a big hit, especially among tourists who scream out FRENCH POODLE. Some ran across the street taking a picture of him while others greeted him with an American/British-accented _Bonjour_ :adore: Local French put on their (usual?) poker face but I noticed some of them secretly taking pictures of Nickel as we walked away. French kids came running screaming _Pompon_ and gently touched his tail. 

Fun:
(1) Dogs are allowed inside restaurants, bakeries, cheese shops, cafes, department stores, etc. Grocery stores and museums are red zones for dogs though.
(2) On-leash dogs can ride on public transportation except buses. Dogs in carriers can go on buses too.
(3) Poodles DO enjoy special treatment. I called a restaurant ahead of time asking if I could take my dog inside the restaurant. They asked what kind of dog and how big the dog was. I said it's a poodle and as I was calculating his weight in kilograms in my head, the person on the other side of the phone cheered, "Poodles of course no problem."
Similar stories have happened a few times already. I usually walk in a cafe and ask, using my guidebook French, if dogs are allowed. They look at Nickel and always say: Poodle, okay [plus a wink  ]

Not-so-fun:
(1) Nickel so far is the only poodle I have seen here in Paris. Even local people are surprised to see a properly bred poodle. I have seen so far: 10+ yorkies, 4 westies, 5 norfolk terriers, 2 japanese chin, 1 scottie, 1 maltese, 1 pug, 1 golden retriever, 1 dalmatian and a few terrier mix.
(2) Local French dogs don't seem to be well socialized. They either lunge and growl at Nickel or hide behind their owners. Of course, the French dog owners are not too well socialized either. I nod/smile at people walking their dogs and they just look at me like, "I don't know you. What so funny?" 
(3) Streets here are very dirty. I have seen only one local picking up after her dog. People let their dogs pee right at the door of some buildings. That's something I never can't let my dog do. I gave Nickel a bath yesterday and the water was still black after 2 rinses.


Untitled by josietam, on Flickr


Untitled by josietam, on Flickr


Untitled by josietam, on Flickr


2013-05-15 01.07.41 by josietam, on Flickr


Untitled by josietam, on Flickr


Untitled by josietam, on Flickr


Untitled by josietam, on Flickr


Untitled by josietam, on Flickr


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

One more and I promise I will stop 


Untitled by josietam, on Flickr


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Don't stop! I want to hear more about Nickel's adventures in Paris.


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

I agree, don't stop! I want to read all about your adventures with Nickel in Paris. I love his name too, Nickel was my first choice for Alby, but Alby is not a nickel, THAT'S a Nickel! So fun! I can't wait to travel with our fur baby and the human babies.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Bonjour Josie and Nickel !

What area of Paris are you staying in? Was just in Paris last month in the Marais district. I also saw _no poodles_. Was surprised. Sadly, Lautrec had to stay home.

Have a great time !


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't know why some of the pictures are not showing up correctly 

Let me try again.


Untitled by josietam, on Flickr


Untitled by josietam, on Flickr


Enough picture already, mom. I want to go do some sniffing! by josietam, on Flickr


Untitled by josietam, on Flickr


Untitled by josietam, on Flickr


Untitled by josietam, on Flickr


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Thanx, SP. I see the images now! 

Tonka gets called a 'Caniche Royale' in our travels thru Quebec. Do they use the term 'Poodle' over in France?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Seeing your photos and reading your travelogue is almost as much fun as being there! Well, not really, but it's a lot cheaper. Thanks for sharing the adventure. One question though, isn't it about time for Nickel to get a beret?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Older French (65+, maybe) call him _Caniche_ while others call him _Poodle_. Young kids call him _Pompon chien_. And of course, all other tourists call him _French Poodle_. {American tourists SCREAM out loudly}

CM, I haven't seen any beret for dogs unfortunately. Trust me, I did look but couldn't find any.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> CM, I haven't seen any beret for dogs unfortunately. Trust me, I did look but couldn't find any.


Send me your address and I can send you one! 
Berets! Classic Beret for Dogs | Bad Dog Hats


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

I love the photos!!! Doggy travelogue!!!
Harry was the result of a move to Paris that never took place last year. Despite not moving to France, then no reason not to still get a poodle. 
Yes. It is wonderful that its possible to take dogs anywhere but I agree that there could be a better awareness of owner responsibility for dog fouling in public. Then again it's the ups and downs of each city. Quite clean here in Singapore but can only take him in a bag in a taxi. No public transport. No cafe - even outdoors. No nothing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Great videos. Yep, I used to travel to Paris every year.....and I was so anxious to see the Poodles!!! I went into a pet shop on the Seine and asked if there were any poodles. They looked at me like "what's that?" and then I said Caniche......oh, yes, and they showed me some pups. I did think of getting one for Jake as a gift....but doubt he would have appreciated it.

I found that the caniches in Paris are there, but definitely not groomed as we would expect, they are kept in short clips and aren't particularly clean, since they accompany their humans everywhere and well, the streets are sort of dirty. The other thing I found interesting was that wait staff would walk "over" sleeping dogs in cafes, to deliver their drinks, while the human was at the coffee bar. The dogs would be offleash, most walking 8 to 10 feet behind their humans, and sometimes I wondered who they belonged to. Pretty much everyone just assumed they were there somewhere. 

Thanks for the posts......it's been a few years since I have been back.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Love the pictures! I wish places in North America were that dog friendly!


----------



## Curls (May 14, 2013)

So cute! Love the idea of a poodle walking around and being mistaken for a native French dog by tourists. :biggrin:

My mother and three of her sisters went to Paris for a couple weeks and had a great time. Brought back lots of pictures of bakery display windows and a few extra pounds each. :drool:


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw more off-leash dogs when I was here the last few times. This time most of the dogs are on (retractable) leash with no poop bag dispenser attached.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Great photos!! Beautiful poodle!!'


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wonderful pics of you guys! Loved all the photos with the E Tower and the Arc in the background and the cafe pics and...........well, all of them! What I noticed was people in the background looking at Nickel hahaha!
How are you going to keep him clipped? Did you have to get a converter for your clippers, or did you find a groomer? Or are you just gonna have a fluffy poodle by the time you come home?LOL!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. And keep sharing! It's fun to see Paris through you and Nickel


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> What I noticed was people in the background looking at Nickel hahaha!


Yeah, they have been checking my boy out the whole time. 



MollyMuiMa said:


> How are you going to keep him clipped? Did you have to get a converter for your clippers, or did you find a groomer? Or are you just gonna have a fluffy poodle by the time you come home?LOL!


I got him in a really short Miami a week before we left the states and I brought with me the Wahl Arco and 2 fully charged batteries. In fact, I just gave him a bath yesterday and I gave him a FFT. I also brought with me the dremel with a fully charged battery and a pair of curved shears. Of course, shampoo (undiluted) and leave-in conditioner (undiluted).


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know what's going on with Flickr  I need to find out why the pictures are disappearing.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> Thanx, SP. I see the images now!
> 
> Tonka gets called a 'Caniche Royale' in our travels thru Quebec. Do they use the term 'Poodle' over in France?


You read my mind....I was wondering do they yell out Caniche! Caniche! AND they don't...huh. My kennel name is Beaucaniche Poodles. Which is basically translated to Beau (Beautiful Noble) Poodle Poodles. So I am disappointed that they don't actually call them caniche in Paris. 

All your pictures are wonderful, what a great adventure....(bit jealous here, must say). But at least I can live vicariously through your posts.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Let's try this again.


Untitled by josietam, on Flickr


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

TLP said:


> You read my mind....I was wondering do they yell out Caniche! Caniche! AND they don't...huh. My kennel name is Beaucaniche Poodles. Which is basically translated to Beau (Beautiful Noble) Poodle Poodles. So I am disappointed that they don't actually call them caniche in Paris.
> 
> All your pictures are wonderful, what a great adventure....(bit jealous here, must say). But at least I can live vicariously through your posts.


Don't be disappointed! Update from today's morning walk:

So we were on our way to our neighborhood cafe this morning, a local child about 8 or 9 saw us and came to say hi to Nickel. Then he started to talk to us in French and I just had to tell him _Je ne parle pas français _  This super friendly child tried very hard to communicate with us. He's very gentle with Nickel and he's obviously experienced with dogs. Among all the body language and unknown words, I caught the word *CANICHE* :amen: 

This was how it went - (DO NOT LAUGH)

He pointed to himself and pointed to a building.

Me: Chez moi? (head tilt)

Him: (Nodded) Caniche. (opened his arms) (French that I didn't understand)

Me: (pointing him) Grande caniche? 

Him: (Nodded and wrapped his arms and spoke something I didn't understand)

Me: Ah… vous aimez votre grande caniche? 

Him: (Very excited and started to speak very fast) 

Then his mom (?) came to look for him and probably urged him to go to school. We said bye and he gave Nickel a hug and told Nickel a bunch of stuff and among it I heard _mignon_ 

So TLP, apparently those who like the breed do call them "caniche"


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

I adore your pix!
Please do have a wonderful time & share with us as you can. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Don't be disappointed! Update from today's morning walk:
> 
> So we were on our way to our neighborhood cafe this morning, a local child about 8 or 9 saw us and came to say hi to Nickel. Then he started to talk to us in French and I just had to tell him _Je ne parle pas français _  This super friendly child tried very hard to communicate with us. He's very gentle with Nickel and he's obviously experienced with dogs. Among all the body language and unknown words, I caught the word *CANICHE* :amen:
> 
> ...


That was a very cute story, Thanks for letting me know that Caniche is used. Please update with more stories and photos later.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, how exciting and fun! Yes, do keep us updated, please!!!

I never go on vacations - I'm going to pretend this one is mine.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Somehow the forum has been eating up my pictures posted earlier in this thread. I wrote to our admin to see I could go back to edit those embedded links but for the time being, I'm reposting those photos since I have been getting requests in my inbox.

Let's hope the pictures won't be sucked into the cyber black hole again.


Untitled by josietam, on Flickr


Untitled by josietam, on Flickr


Untitled by josietam, on Flickr


2013-05-14 11.16.15 by josietam, on Flickr

Nickel in the tiny elevator which allegedly has a capacity of 4 persons [It's pretty tight for a mini poodle and 2 Asians though]


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Your photos are great!! Thanks for being a tenacious American :usa2: in getting them posted somehow!! Nickel really looks right at home in Paris. Do you think you'll be able to convince him to return happily to San Francisco when the time comes? (Of course I know he'll happily go ANYWHERE you do!)


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I think he's having way too much fun here. So far he has gone to a seafood restaurant, a crepe place, a few dessert places, department stores, multiple cafes, bakeries and cheese shops with us. I'm sure he likes the farmers' market the best. This morning we went there for the 3rd time. The butcher packed extra prosciutto for us and said it's for _*Nicolas*_ => People there know him by name already … kind of


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Love love love the pictures!! Thank u for sharing! Gorgeous poodle too!


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

Those are all glorious photos! My husband says to tell you that he particularly approves of Nickel checking out the bakery window. His own personal goal is to check out every bakery in Paris! 

Hearing how dirty Nickel is getting is a bit discouraging. I am going to miss my warm water hose when we move.

Sounds like I should find a way to get lots of pom-poms on Arthur, so that he can get lots of prosciutto, etc. I got my second pug in France, down in Grenoble, and she was so adorably cute, everyone fell in love with the little bundle of fur. Yet when we (without pugs) went to China, where the originated from, we did not see a single one. I hope that you see some poodles during your trip and can update us on current poodle fashions

Please keep the photos coming!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I went to Paris and loved it, but I didn't bring any dogs.  Seeing Nickel in Paris is SO cool. The thing I thought was so different in Paris is that grass is to look at, not step on. I also remember sitting in this one area where people were allowed to sit on the grass and being surrounded by dozens of people all looking at us very, very strangly as we enjoyed our picnic lunch.  By the time we left I was sick to death of bread and cheese! Nickel looks to be having a great time. I am sure you are, too. 

Go to the Louvre!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

KirklandPoodle said:


> Yet when we (without pugs) went to China, where the originated from, we did not see a single one. I hope that you see some poodles during your trip and can update us on current poodle fashions


I have seen 2 or 3 pugs here in Paris so far. Still no poodle (yet)  



outwest said:


> The thing I thought was so different in Paris is that grass is to look at, not step on.


Yes, it's very strange! Nickel is dying to run on the grass but I can't let him do so. I'm sure he misses his off-leash frisbee sessions.



outwest said:


> Go to the Louvre!


Will do. Today, we are going to the Luxembourg Gardens.


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

I had heard Champ de Mars park, base of Eiffel Tower, is off leash. No? Maybe you could get some Frisbee in there..


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

KirklandPoodle said:


> I had heard Champ de Mars park, base of Eiffel Tower, is off leash. No? Maybe you could get some Frisbee in there..


Not officially an off-leash area  Will go check out the several official off-leash parks this week or next - it's been raining everyday though.

We went to the Luxembourg Gardens today. Dogs are only allowed to enter a tiny area of the beautiful garden through 2 designated gates on the east side and nobody, humans or canines, is allowed on the grass. Nickel got so jealous of the pigeons that freely get on and off the grass.

Hurry up! I see grass and lots of pigeons in there. Let's go chase them!!









SERIOUSLY?! Hey, I'm not any chien! I'm a poodle chien! You know, P-O-O-D-L-E! 









Good that Mom found the entrance for dogs to get into the Luxembourg Gardens









It's so unfair! Why can't I get on the grass? Look! The pigeons broke the rules. They are on the grass! Hey, I'm not just any chien. I. AM. A. POODLE. I miss my neighborhood dog park.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

That last picture!! Gorgeous poodle!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a cruel world, when pigeons get lawn privileges and poodles do not! :bird: Still looks like a DREAM vacation, one which Nickel is enjoying to the hilt. You too, I hope!


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous pictures!! I'm so jealous!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

Gorgeous photos! I wonder what the grass guards would do if Nickel broke loose and chased the pigeons?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor Nickel! 
All that grass and all those pigeons.............do the French love to torture you, poor Nickel? C'mon Nickel, sneak a little leg lift on their "precious" grass hehehehe!!!!!!!!

Love,
Your Friend
MOLLY


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Poor Nickel!
> All that grass and all those pigeons.............do the French love to torture you, poor Nickel? C'mon Nickel, sneak a little leg lift on their "precious" grass hehehehe!!!!!!!!
> 
> Love,
> ...


Molly, you are the best! That's what I wanted to do but mama said she would get into trouble so … I peed at every single tree near the lawn. Poodle revenge WOOF!

Poodley yours,

Nickel


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

Nickel is one gorgeous poodle! I'm in love with his wonderful poms. I can see why he's getting a lot of special treatment.  Please keep posting so we can vacation vicariously through you and Nickel! This makes me want to take Beau whenever/wherever I go study abroad... if only to hear people say "Beau est beau!" :lol:

You know, my French teacher said the same thing about poodles being rare in France, or at least spoos are. She said she noticed that most dogs there are quite _petit_, since houses/apartments are generally much smaller there than in the US. So having a large dog that needs lots of exercise isn't the best idea. But since poodles aren't even French (fun fact: poodle comes from the German _Pudel_, meaning puddle!), it makes me wonder where that stereotype came from. Does anybody know? 

Coincidentally, we also talked about the grass thing in that class-- I don't remember exactly how she explained it but I think it might come from the days of King Louis XIV, since he built the gardens of Versailles and started the national idea that gardens should be sculpted and enjoyed as fine art, so to speak, rather than recreation.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I found this on poodle history and I have to agree that poodles, or at least Nickel, have a more French temperament.

"The French claim the Poodle for their own, rejecting all claims that its origin is in Germany or elsewhere. Though the facts tend to dispute them, we in the United States have gone along with them for so long that the breed is unofficially but automatically called a French Poodle here. And one might easily put forth a sound argument in defense of this claim on the grounds that the Poodle is certainly more French than German in manner. He is full of joie de vivre and humor, not methodically serious or precise like the other German hunting dogs - the Shorthair, Weimaraner, etc. - which closely parallel the German temperament." 
| History | Poodle, Were, His, Poodles, Have

We might go to Versailles too, depending on the weather. Dogs are allowed in the gardens.

I totally understand owning a spoo or even a mini poodle in Paris can be difficult. Nickel is not getting as much off-leash exercise as he would like. What surprised me is that, I haven't seen any Toy Poodle at all. I have seen Yorkies, JRTs, Westies, Scotties, Havanese, Shiba Inus, … but not one poodle of any size. JRTs definitely require more exercise than Toy and Mini Poodles. I don't understand.

I am getting a feeling that poodles were once very popular in Paris (or France in general). I noticed that older French, men and women, really couldn't take their eyes off Nickel. They are the ones who called out "Caniche". Yesterday an older couple approached us and asked if Nickel was a moyen and told me that they had a royale caniche when they were younger. They had this huge smile on their face while patting Nickel. You know, a huge face-splitting smile is kind of rare in France. I was so glad that my boy was able to make an old couple so happy.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I saw perhaps one poodle in Paris but I saw many in Toulouse and Poe. Pretty much all were minis or Moyens. They were very well socialized and usually off lead. There were special dog fountains all over and it was rare to eat a meal without at least one dog, usually a poodle, in the resteraunt. Non sported a fancy poodle cut. If I was in Paris and saw Nickle I would react like the typical American tourist and squeal loudly and take tons of pictures. He makes Paris even more chic.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Today: Tuileries Garden. Dessert at the Angelina Cafe. The Da Vinci Code Walk. The Louvre. We walked 10 miles in total (3 - 8:30pm)

Like the Luxembourg Gardens, dogs are only allowed in 2 designated areas in the Tuileries Garden.

At the Angelina Cafe. We lined up for almost 30 mins to get in for some yummy desserts. At least 25 tourists/locals/staff asked to take pictures with Nickel. He behaved really well - sat nicely and waited patiently; greeted children politely …



























Nickel found this dog CREEPY~


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

This is such fun. I am so enjoying reliving my trip to Paris and wishing I had had poodles then.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Il est magnifique.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, schnauzerpoodle, REALLY nice job with the photography! The pic of Nickle with the Eiffel Tower is my favorite. Thanks for the stories too, I really enjoyed this thread. :smile:


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh, Angelina's. One of our favorite places on the planet! Nickel got to go in there? Wow, my husband is going to adore taking Arthur there.


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

Have you guys hit up the Bois de Boulogne or Bois de Vincennes parks yet?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

KirklandPoodle said:


> Oh, Angelina's. One of our favorite places on the planet! Nickel got to go in there? Wow, my husband is going to adore taking Arthur there.


I went inside to ask if they allowed dogs while my husband was lining up outside. Once the hostess spot Nickel, she screamed out, "Caniche." Before I finished my sentence, she said, "Welcome, sure welcome."

Make sure you ask for a table by the wall though. It will be easier for Arthur.



KirklandPoodle said:


> Have you guys hit up the Bois de Boulogne or Bois de Vincennes parks yet?


Not yet. Still raining


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

FINALLY I saw the first poodle in Paris after 2.5 weeks. It's a black mini.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Finally another poodle! Did you act all excited and say Regardez un caniche miniature noir? (I google translated that).


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

TLP said:


> Finally another poodle! Did you act all excited and say Regardez un caniche miniature noir? (I google translated that).


Not just me … the owner of that black mini was pretty excited too.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel visiting the beautiful Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Awesome photo.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh man! Your pictures are fantastic! Absolutely gorgeous and what a photographer you are! you really know how to capture the essence of every subject just the right way and at the same time make it incredibly artistic. Nickel is really stunning. What an awesome vacation. Some of those pictures...too many to mention particular ones, but many of them are just over-the-top cute. Like Nickel sizing up that bull dog statue by the water dish. Too funny. And looking in the display case for goodies. All...just very entertaining. I'm coming back to look at these again and again. Hopefully, they'll stay up.

Thanks for sharing! Have a wonderful rest of your trip.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh man! Your pictures are fantastic! Absolutely gorgeous and what a photographer you are! you really know how to capture the essence of every subject just the right way and at the same time make it incredibly artistic. Nickel is really stunning. What an awesome vacation. Some of those pictures...too many to mention particular ones, but many of them are just over-the-top cute. Like Nickel sizing up that bull dog statue by the water dish. Too funny. And looking in the display case for goodies. All...just very entertaining. I'm coming back to look at these again and again. Hopefully, they'll stay up.
> 
> Thanks for sharing! Have a wonderful rest of your trip.


Can't take credit - hubby's the one taking the pictures and I'm the one doing some simple cropping.

I'm so glad you like the bull dog one too because that's one of my favorites. In fact, it belongs to a series of pictures taken during that "encounter" …. 




























I laughed so hard when Nickel ran away from it. He's my silver coward :aetsch:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Notre Dame pic is great! And so is the collar! Is it in reference to the 'Fighting Irish'? Hahaha!!!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally it's not raining so we went to check out one of the two off-leash parks in Paris and found out that dogs are NOT officially allowed to go off leash. However the woods (not so much like a park according to the US concept) is pretty secluded and different recreational areas are spread out, it's pretty easy to find a grassy area to let Nickel go off leash and play fetch. It's been 3 weeks since his last frisbee session and he definitely missed it. His eyes sparkled when he saw we bringing out the frisbee.

People were picnicking in the area and they all enjoyed seeing a dog playing fetch. In fact, one of them told us that dogs in France usually just walk with their owners and walking is the only exercise they get.


----------

